
'Nodedive'- now you can rat on your neighbor and get them a ticket - rp_yogat
https://www.texttoticket.com
======
mo89
Interesting. I see that you can only use this app if you are the driver. How
do we control that?

~~~
DrScump
In California, at least, handling your phone while driving is itself a crime.

